# screen name????



## caveman (Feb 6, 2010)

What made your mind up on your screen name?
For me it was caveman(TV show) as all say i look like a caveman.
what is you tune??? :mrgreen:


----------



## countryboy210 (Feb 6, 2010)

I Have Always Been An Outdoors Guy, ( Complete With Trucks, A Good Pocket Knife, And Dogs Over Those Years ) So I Took "Countryboy" As My Nickname 40-Plus Years Ago, And 210 Was My Technician Number For A Cable TV Company Some Years Back. :lol:


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 6, 2010)

My next favorite thing to do besides boat/fishing. Also my occupation.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 6, 2010)

Highschool nickname...it stuck...lol. #-o


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 6, 2010)

Been in to performance Vw's and sand rails for 20 yrs, My name was derived from a very popular company in that market, I have used this name for about 15 yrs now..

www.bugpack.com


----------



## angry Bob (Feb 6, 2010)

Work nickname. It fits, I'm a nice guy, just don't work with me. :mrgreen:


----------



## shizzy77 (Feb 6, 2010)

my first name is Sean, lots of people call me shizzy.


----------



## gregk9 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a lot of dogs.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 7, 2010)

its a name of a club me and my son made up. We have shirts made up with the name and we put the name on our fishing rods we make. Its on our work shed as well.

Fishing and hunting and camping, all are done with and for my family, cause the old world tries to take them away [-X


----------



## Brine (Feb 7, 2010)

It's how everyone in the South says my name


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 7, 2010)

My name comes from my exciting and fruitless chasing of the Great White Whale Muskie from a few years ago.

Turned out to be a big pickerel! I am still on the hunt


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> My name comes from my exciting and fruitless chasing of the Great White Whale Muskie from a few years ago.
> 
> Turned out to be a big pickerel! I am still on the hunt



Just let it go man...just let it go! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 7, 2010)

NEVER!


----------



## Sureshot (Feb 7, 2010)

Mine was my grandfathers nickname, not only could he hit just about anyhting with a rifle, he bowled games around 285 like it was nothing, so it stuck. Plus since he passed away my boat is kinda like a "in your memory" type thing because he loved to fish, so it only made sense.


----------



## D-Man (Feb 7, 2010)

Went to a frat party 20years ago, told everybody my name is " D " by the end of the night my name was D- Man. :beer:


----------



## underpressure (Feb 7, 2010)

got mine from working on cars and when i got into turbo charging cars ,so thats where i got underpressure


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 7, 2010)

Self explanatory :lol:


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 7, 2010)

Do I need to explain mine?????? Better yet, I bet you can not guess what I fish for....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 7, 2010)

Specknreds said:


> Do I need to explain mine?????? Better yet, I bet you can not guess what I fish for....



You have freckles and red hair????


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 7, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Specknreds said:
> 
> 
> > Do I need to explain mine?????? Better yet, I bet you can not guess what I fish for....
> ...



Ok!! For the few people having trouble figuring this out, I provide a picture by my name for who ever needs special help. Don't make me call my friend (BA) from MS to straighten you out!!!! Just picking! Some on here did accuse me of having a spots and dots fetish and NO I do not have freckles or red hair :LOL2:


----------



## willfishforfood (Feb 7, 2010)

about 8 years ago I was at a stop light when a guy came to the window and said he (will work for food). I's fine but it was around 95deg and he hadn't showered in a year or so. That day I joined steelheader.net and the was the name I came up with.
Also know as Former Resident and Noodle Rod on other sites


----------



## KMixson (Feb 7, 2010)

The initial of my first name Kenneth and my last name Mixson. Easy to remember. LOL


----------



## redbug (Feb 7, 2010)

well since ocho-cinco was taken and i didn't want to use Chad Johnson i went with redbug it seemed like a natural fit


----------



## njTom (Feb 7, 2010)

NJ (the state I reside) Tom (my birth name)


----------



## Andy (Feb 8, 2010)

Well...... My name is Andy.... LOL


----------



## wasilvers (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty boring - Will A Silvers - easy to remember, I'm also known as wasilvers on other boards. Ebay is wasilvers1074 - because we had a po box and lock and address that was 1074 at the same time.


----------



## gunny146 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, I'm a Gunnery Sergeant in the Marine Corps Reserves and my Sheriff's Office badge number is 146, hence gunny146.


----------



## SwampThing (Feb 9, 2010)

Seems like I always name my boats,thats what I named my boat,thought It would be cool for a screen name also


----------



## switchback (Feb 9, 2010)

The type bow I shoot and what I use on my bow hunting website. So just keep it the same here.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 10, 2010)

My name is Steve,my wife's is Margaret,We both own the 'tinboat';And we both fish -SOOO "S&MFISH"!


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Feb 16, 2010)

RBuffordTJ

Well I am former law enforcement and what you would just call a "good ol' boy" so a friend of mine back around 2001 started saying I reminded her of Bufford T Justice from Smokey and the Bandit.

The "R" is the initial of my first name "Rick".

Thus RBuffordTJ was born.

PS...yes I know the movie spelled his name with one "F" not two, but this is my screen name not his.


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 16, 2010)

It relates to the computer help I do online and the Doctor Watson debugging utility in Windows XP.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 22, 2010)

I grew up in France, hence I am a Frog to many English speaking people.


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 22, 2010)

I love the nickname "Bucketmouth", but soon realized that the largemouth bass should also be recognized for their unforgiving strikes. 

Replacing lures and soft plastics helped me with my forum name


----------



## Nevillizer (Feb 22, 2010)

Nevillizer (nev-ul-lizer)- My last name is Nevill. I acquired this nickname about 6 month out of the Police academy. I had a guy run from me trip on a curb and break his ankle. Then at a prowler call was walking around a house when this guy cam barreling around the house, when I reached out for him I ended up clothes lining him resulting in a concussion for him. Short time after that I was arresting a guy who was no being very cooperative ended up "chicken winging him" resulting in his dislocated shoulder. Kicked in a door during while serving a warrant, when I did the guy at the door (who was bare footed) had three of his toe nail ripped off from the door opening over his foot. 

After being daily razzed by the guys I worked with on the use of force, one of them was really laying it on thick. The Chief stepped in the patrol room and said "You better cut big boy some slack or he will Nevillize you." Hence Nevillizer.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 22, 2010)

i have had the same screenname since 2001 for anything. dixie is due to the part that im from the south. boy is of course self explainable, and sles is my name--Scott Lester


----------



## caveman (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks 
For posting your replys. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## ForkliftJeff (Mar 1, 2010)

I've been a forklift mechanic since I was 16. (Wow, 30 now. Time flies when you're covered in grease.) I didn't get the nickname until I was about 21 when the guitarist in my buddies band started calling me that. In a big group of friends full of Jeff's it was the easiest way.


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 2, 2010)

I came up with mine from the movie Short Circuit back in the 80's


----------



## lswoody (Mar 2, 2010)

Larry is my first name, Scott is my middle name and what I go by and last name is Woody, so lswoody. If I were to ever change it it would be either, Shaggy, Shaggy Daddy or Shag. That is what i've been called since I was about 18.


----------

